# Te dau dispărută.



## Fra Parvus

Hi, 

Could someone please explain the meaning of the phrase "Te dau dispărută." As I understand it, it should mean something like "I'm reporting you missing" or "I am filing a missing persons report about you." Is that really what it is? Any other meanings, perhaps?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Trisia

Hi,

Your understanding of the literal meaning is correct, but as for the usage, some context would be really helpful here. Where I'm from, if you're seriously late for a meeting with friends, they might greet you with "Era să te dau dispărută" (We nearly filed a...), and before you arrive they might text you the phrase you're asking about.

So where did you encounter it?


----------



## Fra Parvus

I was in Chișinău a couple of days ago and saw this graffiti from the window of a taxi. Never occurred to me to ask the driver about it right then and there.

So I guess someone was really worried about someone special... Or can it also mean "I miss you" as in one of those corny bits of verbal love-making you so often see scribbled on walls and sidewalks?


----------



## farscape

Even as a graffiti, I'd be hard pressed to translate it as "I miss you so much" - lack of context as indicated by Trisia - even a drawing, makes it a challenge.

'Miss you so much that I'll file a missing person report ' - corny but may do the job 

Later,


----------

